# Modern but vintage looking tires for motorized bike?



## Alienbaby17 (Jun 10, 2020)

I know a (sort of) similar thread was posted a few years ago but I’m hoping there might be new information now.

I‘m in the process of rebuilding a late 40’s Whizzer. I want tires that look vintage but I don’t want to use 70 year old tires on this thing for safety reasons. I have used the Royal Chain repros on a bike and liked the look of them but was hoping for something a bit more aggressive looking. Are there any modern vintage looking tires out there besides the Royal Chains?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2020)

Alienbaby17 said:


> I know a (sort of) similar thread was posted a few years ago but I’m hoping there might be new information now.
> 
> I‘m in the process of rebuilding a late 40’s Whizzer. I want tires that look vintage but I don’t want to use 70 year old tires on this thing for safety reasons. I have used the Royal Chain repros on a bike and liked the look of them but was hoping for something a bit more aggressive looking. Are there any modern vintage looking tires out there besides the Royal Chains?
> 
> ...



Continental RetroRides


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't know if they have a "vintage" look, but this is a decent tire for Whizzers. They were made for electric bikes and are a little wider.(2.50)


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 12, 2020)

Here's some on ebay   http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=193477733654


----------



## kunzog (Jun 14, 2020)

A lot of guys use whitewalls but I think there are too much for a Whizzer.  On my last build I used gumwalls, brick pattern tread.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for the tip!



GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Continental RetroRides
> 
> View attachment 1209101




I like the look of those Continentals but think I’m leaning more towards an all black tire right now. I do have an early bike that I think a pair of the cream ones would look nice on.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Jun 15, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> I don't know if they have a "vintage" look, but this is a decent tire for Whizzers. They were made for electric bikes and are a little wider.(2.50)
> View attachment 1210487




These look pretty good! I guess considering E-bike options might be a smart move.

The real question is would 2.5“ tires fit on a standard Whizzer? I’d hate to buy a pair and have them not work.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 18, 2020)

Alienbaby17 said:


> These look pretty good! I guess considering E-bike options might be a smart move.
> 
> The real question is would 2.5“ tires fit on a standard Whizzer? I’d hate to buy a pair and have them not work.



Those look very retro, and I would think they would fit


----------

